# Fluke 322 clamp meter



## twintask (Jun 6, 2007)

What would happen to this meter if you intended to measure a voltage with the probes and the dial was accidentally set to measure amperage instead?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm guessing it would beep at you. Fluke calls it VoltAlert.


----------



## wptski (Jun 30, 2008)

480sparky said:


> I'm guessing it would beep at you. Fluke calls it VoltAlert.


Nope, VoltAlert are Fluke's non-contact testers.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

It makes a funky humming noise.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I think that most of Fluke's meters make a beeping or buzzing racket if you apply voltage to the probes and the meter is on an incompatible setting. For the most part, the days are gone where you can "blow up" a meter by having it on the wrong setting and checking voltage.


----------



## twintask (Jun 6, 2007)

Nice to know that the meter won't blow up in my face if I made this mistake.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Try plugging in the leads and setting the dial to Amps. See what happens.


----------



## wptski (Jun 30, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> I think that most of Fluke's meters make a beeping or buzzing racket if you apply voltage to the probes and the meter is on an incompatible setting. For the most part, the days are gone where you can "blow up" a meter by having it on the wrong setting and checking voltage.


It's not the wrong settings, it's having the leads into the wrong input. If you have a Fluke DMM with the leads in the wrong input, it shows LEADS on the screen.

Fluke's saftey sheet for the 322 says never have the testleads connected while measuring current.

I have a AEMC 565 clamp meter that lists the same precaution. I also have a AEMC F05 clamp meter which reads power and power factor, so you need both current/voltage with no similiar precaution listed.


----------



## twintask (Jun 6, 2007)

The instruction manual for the 322 clamp meter does
caution against having the leads plugged in while setting the dial on amps, but I am assuming that fluke has built in protection if someone were to make this mistake.


----------

